# Die Rechnung vom Rechtsanwalt ... Hilfe



## Georg55 (4 November 2006)

Hallo,
Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe ... also ich erhalte nun schon zum 3.mal eine Zahlungsaufforderung von einem Rechtsanwalt, der die Firma visitx vertritt und so langsam ist mir diese Sache nicht mehr geheuer! 
Also zum Hintergrund: ich habe mich im März/April diesen Jahres bei visitx über Voicecall eingeloggt *schäm-schäm*. Das ist nun schon über 6-7 Monate her! Dementsprechend hoch waren auch meine Telefonrechnungen, die ich dann nach der 1.Telekom-Mahnung bezahlt habe. Nun erhielt ich im Juni eine Zahlungsaufforderung von einem Rechtsanwaltsbüro, ich möchte doch bitte den schuldigen Betrag bei der Firma visitx begleichen. Hmm(?) dachte ich, aber ok, es waren nur 11 Euro, hab ich also mal gemacht. Dann kam im August wieder so eine Mahnung vom gleichen Rechtsanwaltbüro, diesmal waren es schon 50 Euro ...hmm,da ich Ärger vermeiden wollte, habe ich wieder gezahlt. Aber nun habe ich schon wieder eine Mahnung dieses Rechtsanwaltbüros im Haus ...und diesmal denk ich mir nein ... ich habe das Angebot von visitx seit mehr als 6-7 Monate nicht mehr betreten. Ausserdem habe ich nicht einmal eine 1.Mahnung von visitx erhalten! Sondern gleich vom Rechtsanwalt. Haben die eigentlich das Recht dazu ohne eine 1.Mahnung mir gleich einen Rechtanwalt/Inkasso aufzuhetzen? Und sollten "meine Schulden" bei visitx nicht auch durch die beglichene Telekom-Rechnung mitbeglichen werden? Wer weiß Rat, wer kann mir helfen ? ... danke schonmal.

_Posting verschoben, modaction _


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2006)

*AW: Die Rechnung vom Rechtsanwalt ... Hilfe*

Hast Du eine Aufstellung aller gezahlten Beträge? Dann könnte ich Dir ein paar Ansprechpartner nennen. Du müsstest mir "nur noch" klar machen, welche Firma überhaupt Geld von Dir will. Visit-X ist nicht gleich Visit-X...
P.S.: Ich bin nicht im denkbarst entferntesten ein Vertreter dieser Firma


----------



## Georg55 (4 November 2006)

*AW: Die Rechnung vom Rechtsanwalt ... Hilfe*

Ja,eine Aufstellung meiner Voicecall-Zeiten habe ich auf der Rückseite des Schreibens. Allerdings ist das im 3.Schreiben/Rechnung des Rechtsanwaltes höchst undurchsichtig! Denn das 3.Schreiben enthält die Voicecall-Zeiten des 1. und des 2.Schreibens ...und noch dazu in doppelter Form! Dann wird mir da im Schreiben ein Betrag von so ca. 8 Euro in Rechnung gestellt (incl.Mahn- und Bankgebühren) und plus Rechtsanwalt sind es dann knapp über 60 Euro. Der Betrag von 8 Euro ist aber nicht nachrechenbar, heißt da stehen ganz andere Beträge in der Voicecall-Liste. Habe ich nicht als "Kunde" Anspruch auf eine nachvollziehbare Rechnung? Und warum soll ich Mahngebühren zahlen? Meines Wissens ist die 1.Mahnung doch immer "Mahngebührfrei"? Ist das nicht auch gesetzlich so geregelt?


----------

